# Cough can it hurt baby?



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi

I have got a minor cold which is fine and I'm not taking anything for it.  However I have also developed a bit of a hacking cough which when I cough really hard seems to make my uterus ache?  Can coughing in this way hurt the baby?  I'm 19 weeks pregnant.

Thanks as always for your help.

Karin

xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This is quite a common worry, but your uterus is surrounded by lots of different muscles which aren't affected by your adomen when you cough, so don't worry!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks as always - what would we do without you.

x


----------

